# Photo's of my B12!



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Click here to see the photo album 
I finally got a chance to use a digital camera and got some great pictures of my car. I didn't have time to wax it before the shots, and it kinda shows.  But now everyone can see what I spent so much money on to get running properly. It was hard to get a decent shot of the engine with the shadows the sun was casting, I may take another couple shots of the engine after the sun goes down. Anyways, lemme know whatcha think.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

Nice looking car!! thanks for the pix's


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

looks great man. i wish my body was so neat. i have alot of work to do


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Ahh, there's plenty of body work to do that the camera hides well. But it does look good from a distance.  I've got more than enough mechanical work to do first though.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

great car. seems to be in good shape for that age. how high (...or low) is the mileage? and whats your max. speed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I've had the car up to 100mph (that's what, 160kph?) with the E15 that's in it at the moment. It'll be awhile before I have the E16 rebuilt and back in there. It has 114k miles on the body/transmission. Very low for a 16 year old car.  I just got the windows tinted today, so I'll be adding a picture or two of it with tinted windows soon. The next change to it's look will be the Eibach struts which will lower the car about 2" all around. Should compliment the wheels nicely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

errr, did I say struts? I meant Eibach springs.. It'll be KYB GR-2 struts..


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

got no shots of my car that i did myself, but 
thats where you find it (before i bought it):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1920871441

this guy finally didn't want it. bad luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Nice looking B12 there!
 I picked mine up on Ebay too. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6783&item=1872338767
It was $50..


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

lucky deal. so i could have had 3 of your cars for my radio, hmmm... J-)
seriously: good job that you did on the car. go on like this and keep us informed!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

hey tom !!... nice sunny coupe !! can you tell me if those clear corner are factory ???.... mine got the yellow strip in it !!... id sure like to get some of those !!  

Nice car/deal Unaclocker !....


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

hy mart,
yes they are/were factory here in europe. and hard to get. i had a short look for these lenses here in germany because of a post you did on that mission-statement-link-orgie. no chance (maybe on some junkyart)...

BUT: there's a b12 like yours to be slaughtered in south-germany, offered on the german board. i'll try to link to this page here and you can contact that guy. normally he should speak some english, otherwise contact me for translation... ;-)


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

btw mart, what happened to the wheels on pic1? think, they fit better to your car...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i still got those... but no rubber left on it so im gonna have them prepaired (huge curb mark from previous owner) and powder coated white to compliment the nice dark blue metallaic paint ive bought for it (project spring03) ill have some pics for you guys when all the hard work will be done !! 

Thank you tom to try to link me to one of those !!.... maybe i could try locally with a part number ??... or get it from japan or something ??...


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

hey mart, heres another link. you got 20 hours, try your luck ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3108876229&category=23009


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks great!!


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks great!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks, I should have updated pictures up on Sunday.. Showin off the tinted windows, and the VW Jetta style antena..


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thanks a lot ive used a translator and ask the guy if he was willing to sell those corener lamps.... this auction was intended for the left headlamp !!


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

saw that too late, sorry. maybe these other guys will contact you via this forum. hope, they're not too lazy...


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

@mart

one of the guys reacted. says, he will contact you. if you wanna be quicker than him its:

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

UnaClocker said:


> *Click here to see the photo album
> *


As promised, I added pictures of my car with the windows tinted.  I didn't have a chance to wash the car, and it's been utterly pouring down rain for a week straight, so there's a bit of mud on the drivers door in that picture. Ahh well. I also snapped a picture of the VW Jetta (aka Euro) style antena I installed last week. Yes, it's fully functional, I actually drilled a 1/2" hole into the roof for it. ;>
The old pictures are still in that album, so it's real easy to compare the car before and after tint.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Cool, man. it looks really good. i hope u dont get any water in via the antenna


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Nah, it's got a nice rubber gasket under the base, and I tightened the bolt under it nice and tight. I also used some really good primer around the edge of the hole I drilled, so it won't rust from condensation and what not.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

great because the was my next question. lol


----------

